# New and need help



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new and need some help with my labs, and also with my symptoms.

I have a bit of a long story, so please bear with me.

I am a 38 year old mother of 2.

At the beginning of September I noticed some swelling on the side of my neck. GP said it was "nothing" probably some PMS swelling. But sent me for a thyroid ultrasound anyway.

A few days later, the receptionist called me to say that some nodules were found and I was being referred to an endocronologist.

I saw the endocronologist in November, he basically told me nothing but ran a battery of tests. Here are my labs:

Hemoglobin ~ 98 (115-165)

Thyroglobulin AB ~ Negative
Microsomal AB ~ Negative

Creatine ~ 53 (60-115)

TSH ~ 2.17 (0.30-4.70)
T4 FREE ~ 13.2 (9.1-23.8)
FREE T3 ~ 5.3 (2.5-5.7)
Ferritin ~ 26 (13-145)

I also another ultrasound done, and a radioactive update scan. I have 3 cysts less than 1 cm in size and 1 calcified nodule that is 1 cm in size.

The endo said that we will wait 8 months to do another ultrasound and see if the solid nodule has grown, if it has then we will do a fine needle biopsy. He says that the nodule is too small to do a biopsy now.

Also my neck is still swollen, and is getting more enlarged. I have the following symptoms:

~ enlarged neck
~ spongy swelling between the neck and shoulder (clavicle)
~ puffiness
~ extreme fatique and sluggishness
~ sleepyness (I sleep 10-12 hrs a night, and still need more sleep)
~ extremely cold all the time 
~ very heavy irregular cycles
~ dry hair (I seem to be losing more also)
~ constant headaches
~ pain in both ears
~ sometimes pain when swallowing
~ sometimes dizziness and weakness
~ high blood pressure (on Metoprolol for the past 3 years)
~ not much appetite
~ gaining weight
~ some constipation
~ depression
~ irritability
~ forgetfullness, difficulty concentrating, remembering things, even my piano notes and fingering on the piano
~ I am so tired that I can barely get out of bed, let alone function

The trouble is that the endo says that the thyroid is working. My trouble swallowing and pain in the ears is NOT coming from my thyroid. He told me also that the thyroid is 4.5 cm and not that enlarged and there must be another reason for my symptoms. He told me today that the neck swelling is fat. There is also enlargement in the front of my neck, but he does not have an explanation for that.

I have been overweight all my life and have NEVER had my neck enlarge like this. All of a sudden I have swelling in my neck and nodules, I'm so exhausted I can't get out of bed and one doctor says it's PMS and the other says it's not my thyroid. I am very confused and I need some help.

The endo did say that it may be Cushing's Disease and sent me for more blood work today to test my cortisol levels, and also a 24 hr urine collection to check for cortisol. But I don't think Cushing's has anything to do with my neck.

But he is still insisting that it is not my thyroid. He is suggesting that it might also be that I am anemic. (How does being anemic relate to an enlarged neck?) The endo wants me to go back to my GP to find out why my neck is enlarged (the GP sent me to the endo). They keep sending me back and forth. I am not going back to my GP, he couldn't care less about me or my neck, I am looking for a new family doctor. There is no way I'm going to go back there so he can tell me I'm just PMSing.

I am feeling like a ping pong ball. And I'm getting angrier by the minute. I'm getting the "You're just fat, that's why you're tired" attitude from the receptionists and doctors. GP says "I'm not worried, it's probably related to PMS" WHAT??? How many of you ladies get swollen necks due to PMS? Honestly, it was unbelievable. I felt like such an idiot.

I felt like an idiot today too, when the endo told me the spongy swelling was fat.

If someone could weigh in and give me their opinions on this it would be very helpful. Sorry this was so long.

Thank you so much for reading and for any advise or thoughts you may have.


----------



## Goingtogetbetter (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Verdi,
I''m pretty new here too, so I'm sorry I can't be of too much help...just wanted to say welcome and sorry to hear of all your troubles. I certainly know from personal experience being my own advocate with doctors is imperative!!

I;m sure you'll find some useful direction and support here, I know I have.

best wishes!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new and need some help with my labs, and also with my symptoms.
> 
> ...


Oh, Lord! Verdi............welcome!

This is horrible. When they say that the Thyroglobulin and TPO (antimicrosomal) were negative, what exactly was meant by that. Zero, zilch? In the range? What? I (and others need to know) so please try to get copies of your labs so you can see what the "numbers" are and also the ranges just like you posted above which was great!

I don't think you have Cushings but I sure would like to know the outcome of that if you will.

Interestingly, almost every single person w/ thyroid disease has low ferritin. That is a very good clue right there.

Your Free T3 is almost at the top of the range. I am presuming that you are not on any thyroxine replacement at this time? It does not sound like it but I have to be sure.

On that presumtion, your Free T3 is almost at the top of the range. That tells me something is afoot. It makes me suspect hyperthyroid believe that or not. I and many others gained weight while being hyperthyroid.

Please as your GP to run TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) for you. The patient should have NO TSI and if you do have TSI, that is responsible for hyperthyroid diagnosis.

You are not PMS'ing. The healthy thyroid should not have nodules and you should not have a goiter. Fat neck my foot.

Take a glass of water, stand before a mirror, sip some water, tilt head back and swallow. You will "see" your goiter. Yes indeed. It might be larger on one side than the other and YES, the inflamation travels to the ears. This is very painful and many with Thyroid disease have permanently impaired hearing because they did not receive timely medical intervention.

Whew! You got me on a roll here:anim_63: Angry is more like it.


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you Andros for responding. I am quickly losing whatever little marbles I have left, that's for sure.

O.k. here are the responses to you questions:

1) Thyroglobulin and TPO (antimicrosomal) were negative (I DO have a copy of my lab report and this is all it says:
Anti-Thyroid Antibodie: Thyroflobulin AB ~ Negative, Microsomal AB ~ Negative. 
There are no other numbers, ranges or values on the report.

2)Your are correct: I am NOT on any thyroxine replacement at this time.

Oh man, I just did that water thing you suggested, and my neck looks HUGE. I can't tell exactly what is what, but I think I can see where my thyroid is and around the rest of the neck is it is definately enlarged.

I should tell you that the endo did NOT tell me I have a Goiter. In fact he told me that the thyroid is 4.5 cm and not that enlarged and it is functioning normally.

Hyperthyroid, hmmm. I never thought of that. Do my symptoms fit for hyper? I am going to have to do some more reading.

Here are some other numbers from my lab report (I don't know if this means anything to you, but here goes:

Hypochromia ~ 2+
Microcytosis ~ 2+
Ovalocytes ~ FEW
Polychromasia ~ SL increased

Hemoglobin ~ 98 (115-165)
Hematocrit 0.304 (0.37-0.47)
MCV ~ 67.7 (80-97)
MCH ~ 21.9 (27.0-32.0)
RDW ~ 15.3 (11.0-14.5)

TIBC ~ 64 (45-63)
Iron Saturation ~ 0.22 (0.25-0.50)
Homoglobin A1C ~ 0.062 (0.040-0.060)

I don't think that it is Cushing's either, but I will appease the doctor and do the Urine test and the blood test is being done already. He is checking Blood Calcium, Cortisol, ACTH, Liver and Kidney function, and potassium.

I still think it is my thyroid, are there any other tests to be done other than the TSI to find a thyroid problem?

And should I seek another opinion if the Cushings theory turns out to be negative? Or what can I say to convince the endo to take a closer look. He is an older man, very experienced, but in his 70's. He has definately told me that this is NOT my Thyroid!!! I think he's convinced of that and is not going to want to look further. As I indicated before he wants me to go back to my GP to discuss my painful swallowing and ear pain.

Thanks so much for your help. I'm so glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Thank you Andros for responding. I am quickly losing whatever little marbles I have left, that's for sure.
> 
> O.k. here are the responses to you questions:
> 
> ...


Honey bunny..........you are not alone. We will get you to where you need to go one way or the other.

Symptoms overlap and can become very confusing. Example, hair falls out w/ both hypo and hyper. Weight gain w/ both hypo and hyper and "some" hypos lose weight. In hyper, exhaustion comes from hyper state. Your body is in high gear even at rest which exhausts the person.

You could be constipated or not. Just depends. Initially, some flit back and forth between hypo and hyper causing further confusion re the symptoms.

I am sure you saw a goiter. Oh, dear. Have someone else observe while you swallow to verify.

Read this about the thyroglobulin. Normal thyroids should have some. It can't be negative. Also, you can get a false reading if cancer is present. Read this whole thing carefully.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Here is your Antimicrosomal and other antibodies........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

Here is your Polychromasia................
http://www.labtestsonline.org/searc...=Polychromasia&search_btn.x=25&search_btn.y=9

Bookmark this site; you are going to need it to look up your labs.

I think you have lot of questions to ask this doctor. Better yet, maybe you need a better doctor, I am thinking? I believe you have been fluffed off.

Also worried about the polychromasia.............here is info on that. Sometimes we thyroid patients have more than one thing going on. You will see a slide and read about polychromasia here...............

Number 5 is your slide.............
http://www.scribd.com/doc/19431214/Hematology (supposedly,Increased polychromasia is expected as part of the regenerative response to anemia) so it should be nothing to worry about essentially provided the doctor gets you started on iron. Did he? Fosimax is good. It is a liquid and asorbs faster.

When will you know about the Cushing's??? Let us know please. I think you need another opinion no matter which way the dice roll. I am surprised this doctor has not addressed other very "evident" issues as indicated by lab results.

Hang tough. Everything is going to be fine. We won't take no for an answer.


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Andros,

No, he did not start me on iron. I have been taking it on my own though (I was hoping it would make me less tired...it hasn't)

I do carry the Beta Thalessemia Minor Trait (I think that has something to do with my anemia) I have told the doctors this and they just nod their heads and jot it down on my file. And nothing is ever said about it again.

The blood tests should be done by this Thursday, (hopefully) but the 24 hr urine test wont be completed until sometime next week.

I will post when I get some news.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> No, he did not start me on iron. I have been taking it on my own though (I was hoping it would make me less tired...it hasn't)
> 
> ...


I did want to ask you about the Beta Thalessemia Minor Trait; whether you considered that or not. I am familiar somewhat with it because hubby is Greek and at one time, we had to rule in or rule it out. Thankfully, it was ruled out.

In order for you to feel a difference, Ferritin has to be between 50 to 100 and the closer to 100 the better for women.

Look; we will get this sorted. Don't let it get you down.


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

Just had a follow up appointment with my endo. As I expected, it is not Cushing's disease. However, he did say that my blood calcium was low and that my parathyroid glands are shrinking.

He wants me to start on 2000mg of Vitamin D daily. He had me do another ultrasound of my neck (I don't have the test results yet) to see if there is another explanation for the swelling. He thinks it's just fat tissue.

I am still beyond exhausted, and just want to sleep all the time. He said it could be my anemia, or it could be the medications I'm taking.

I take daily:
Amitriptiline ~ For prevention of migraines
Metoprolol ~ To control high blood pressure and rapid heart rate
Ciprelex ~ To control my anxiety

I told him that I've been taking these meds for more than 3 years. And I've been anemic all my life. He just shrugs his shoulders, and has no answer, and tells me to come back in 6 months.

Does the Vitamin D thing make any sense to anyone? Why would my parathyroid glands be shrinking? And could this be the reason for all my symptoms.

Or do I need a second opinion ~ and a new doctor?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just had a follow up appointment with my endo. As I expected, it is not Cushing's disease. However, he did say that my blood calcium was low and that my parathyroid glands are shrinking.
> 
> ...


I am more than a little confused here. What is the game plan re your nodules and your goiter? Are you still not on any thyroxine replacement? I am thinking that the thyroid tissue could be impinging upon the parathyroids.

Since you do have painful swallowing and ear pain, I definitely suspect that the goiter is growing inward as well. I must say that at this point vitamin D is the least of your problems. What's with this guy?

You can tell I am upset and I surely am. Try to get some sunshine on days that the sun is out.

Vitamin D supplements trigger antibodies, you would not want that.

And the endo should know this. Here is info on that.............
http://www.physorg.com/news158425579.html

Also consume foods high in Vitamin D. Cod is very rich in vitamin D.

Please do let us know the results of this other scan.


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

The game plan for the nodules is to have another ultrasound in July to see if the calcified nodule is growing. If it is, he will then do a biopsy. Not sooner. In November the nodule was 1 cm. The other nodules are cysts and he is not concerend.

He says I do NOT have a goiter. Any problems that are occuring are NOT because of my thyroid. These are his words.

He is looking at the anemia and the meds as a probable cause of my fatigue.

The swallowing is better, no pain. But I still have ear pain. He wants me to see an ENT.

That's it. He doesn't want to see me until July.

In my opinion the guy's an idiot. But what do I know?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Verdi said:


> The game plan for the nodules is to have another ultrasound in July to see if the calcified nodule is growing. If it is, he will then do a biopsy. Not sooner. In November the nodule was 1 cm. The other nodules are cysts and he is not concerend.
> 
> He says I do NOT have a goiter. Any problems that are occuring are NOT because of my thyroid. These are his words.
> 
> ...


May I humbly suggest you find another doctor?? You instincts are right on; I hope you listen to them.

Have you read "Women Who Run With Wolves", by Estes? All women and men should read this book. It is not for women only. Always listen to your first instinct. It "is" the correct one. When you see "red flags"; run like hell!! Ha, ha!!

I am worried about you and for you. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It's been quite awhile but I am back with my recent labs from the endocronogist. Here they are:

Glucose Serum Fasting ~ 5.6 (3.6-6.0)

Calcium ~ 2.32 (2.20-2.65)
Phosphorus ~ 1.01 (0.80-1.45)
Sodium ~ 138. (135-145)
Potassium ~ 4.6 (3.3-5.1)

sTSH ~ 1.88 (0.35-5.00)
T4 FREE ~ 14. (10-20)
FREE T3 ~ 3.9 (2.6-5.7)

Hemoglobin A1C ~ 0.058 (0.040-0.060)

PTH ~ 6.9 (1.6-6.9)

25 Hydroxy Vitamin D ~ 45. (25-76) _this was flagged as an insufficiency_

So, the appointment with the endo was a non-event as per usual. 
He ignored me mostly, he said there is NOTHING wrong with my thyroid. Due to the lab report.

I had a new ultrasound done on August 3/10, after a number of calls and getting upset, the doctor FINALLY called me back yesterday.
He said that the nodules are small 3-8 mm in size. No action needs to be taken he wants to monitor and I want's me back in January for a follow up.

He said that my symptoms of exhaustion and sleepyness, hair loss, etc are not from my thyroid. Period. The swelling in and around my neck in his opinion is *FAT.*

He said that my Vitamin D was low. And to take 2000mg of Vitamin D daily. I told him that I've been taking Vitamin D 2000mg daily since the middle of January and my numbers are not going up.

I asked why my numbers would not be going up and he said "Because you live in Canada" then laughed at his wit. 
He said that my parathyroid glands are taking calcium from my bones and this could eventually lead to osteoporosis. 
But, this had nothing to do with my symptoms.

So, I did go back to my Family Doctor. He has run some more blood tests. (I will post those when I get my copy). His secretary just called me and said that the doctor would like me to see a Hemotologist for my Thalessemia, and he thinks that I may have Fibromyalgia and is sending me to a Rheumatologist.

I don't think I have Fibromyalgia. I did a search and the only symptom I have is the unbearable fatigue. I don't have any pain throughout my body. 
I do suffer from chronic headaches and migraines. But no pain through my body.

So, now I have no clue. I'm tired of wasting my time. Tired of being brushed off.

I am no longer going to see my endocronologist. I have booked an appointment with another endo in October for a second opinion. Because frankly the endo that I was seeing didn't give me the time of day. He ignored me and pushed me out the door. I do not have any confidence in him because of the way he treated me. I not even conviced he was paying attention.

Anyway, just wanted to leave an update. I'm not confident that it's Fibromyalgia. Or that I should see a rheumatologist. But, I don't know.

My neck is still swollen and it's not getting better. Along with all my other symptoms (but I don't want to bore you with them).
If anyone has any thoughts or ideas on where I should turn next, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
~ Josie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's been quite awhile but I am back with my recent labs from the endocronogist. Here they are:
> 
> ...


Josie. I happen to disagree w/ the endo. Both your FT3 and FT4 are below mid-range. Generally speaking that is not good especially when it come to the FT3 which is your active hormone. Mid-range for FT3 should be 4.1. Yours is below and it is better to be higher than mid-range.

Also, why no antibodies' tests indigenous to the thyroid such as.......

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Is this still the same endo you had in January? And from previous discussion, you know that I worry about cancer re your thyroid. Did you have FNA?


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Andros, thanks so much for responding.

Yes, this is the same endo from January. He does not want to run any more tests. A FNB was not done.

He says it's not indicated. I insisted that I didn't feel right. He said "_I believe you when you say you are not feeling right, but it is not your thyroid. It could be something else, but it's not MY area."_

He believes that because nothing was flagged in the blood test report that everything is normal and he's not going to look further.

I had to call 4-5 times just to get the receptionist to give him the message to call me back for the ultrasound report. When he called he looked over the report while I was on the phone, and said the nodules I have are very small about 3-8mm in size each. Even the solid ones. So he is not concerned.

He told me to go back to my family doctor, and the family doctor ran the CBC etc, plus tests for Rheumatoid Factor, Sed Rate, ACTH, Cortisol etc. I can't remember all the tests he ordered. And from that he has referred me to a Rheumatologist for Fibromyalgia and Hematologist for my anemia.

I am seeing another endo October 19th for a second opinion.

I will be seeing my family doctor on Monday August 16 we are going to go over my most recent blood work. Perhaps he will explain why he thinks it's fibromyalgia.

I don't know what else to do. I am getting so confused with all this stuff.


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I recently saw my family doctor about my most current test results, here they are:

Hemoglobin ~ 96 (120-160)
Hematcrit ~ 0.31 (0.35-0.45)

White Blood Cell Count 5.5 (4.0-11.0)
Red Blood Cell Count 4.70 (4.00-5.10)

MCV ~ 66.2 (80-100)
MCH ~ 20.4 (27.5-33.0)
MCHC ~ 309 (305-360)

RDW ~ 15.0 (11.5-14.5)

Platelet Count ~ 224 (150-400)

ESR - CITRATED 38 ~ (0-20)

URATE ~ 414 (150-390)

Ferratin ~ 13 (10-291)

TSH ~ 2.17 (0.35-5.00)

My family doc reviewed the report from the endocronologist which stated that there are 3mm-1cm nodules that are around the thyroid but no action needs to be taken at this time.

My family doctor said the the sed rate came back high and this indicates some inflammation in the body, but it does not specify where there would be inflammation. He seems to think it may be my anemia that is causing my exhaustion. He has referred me to a Hematologist, and also a Rheumatologist and has ordered a pelvic ultrasound to check the condition of my ovaries.

He told me he does not believe my problems are from my thyroid, but did encourage me to seek a second opinion with another endocronologist if I wanted to. (I have already booked an appointment with another endo, this appointment is in October)

The rest of the blood work is normal. I am just waiting now for these appointments with these otheer specialists. The family doctor is hoping they will shed some light on my situation.

Anyone have any thoughts or opinions?

Thanks,
~ Josie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Verdi.

Welcome to our Board; now your board as well!

After reading your story, unfortunately cancer comes to mind. You have many of the clinical symptoms as well as clearly defined solid nodule.

Please read this............... http://www.cancer.org/Cancer/ThyroidCancer/DetailedGuide/thyroid-cancer-diagnosis

I most humbly suggest that you find a doctor who will take you seriously. It is not that complicated. You may have better luck with an ENT or a different GP.

It is your thyroid as evidenced by the cysts and solid nodule. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

Also, believe it or not, I think you are on the hyper side. Many of us have gained weight while hyper. Your FT4 is low and your FT3 is high while TSH is in range but on the lower end. That tells me you are converting FT4 to FT3 rapidly.

Interestingly, many w/ thyroid disease have low ferritin. Ideally, it should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better. So, I would talk to doc about getting on iron supplement and also consider purchasing some cast iron cookware. And look at the things you like to eat. Start choosing things high in iron.


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Andros,

I carry the Thalessemia trait, so iron supplements don't seem to increase my numbers. I already use cast iron cookware, and eat well. This is why my GP is sending me to a Hematologist, he thinks my fatigue and symptoms are being caused by my anemia. I don't agree, but I will cover all my bases and see the Hematologist.

The GP also wants me to see a Rhematologist, because the SED RATE blood test came back elevated. I think it is a waste of time, but as I said I will cover all my bases

I will no longer be seeing the first endo. The guy was good for NOTHING. I am going to have to wait for my second opinion endo in October. She would like all the blood work and ultrasounds repeated. Hopefully she will listen to me and be more helpful than the last endo.

In the meantime I'm just going to have to figure out how to cope.

~ Josie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> I carry the Thalessemia trait, so iron supplements don't seem to increase my numbers. I already use cast iron cookware, and eat well. This is why my GP is sending me to a Hematologist, he thinks my fatigue and symptoms are being caused by my anemia. I don't agree, but I will cover all my bases and see the Hematologist.
> 
> ...


Gosh, Josie............October seems so far away. When will you be seeing the hematologist? I just looked up Thalessemia. That is complicated. Alpha, Beta, Delta; major, minor. Oh, my goodness.

I found something out by happenstance and I hope it applies to you; you never know which doctor is going to step up to the plate and help you get your diagnosis. In my case, it was an ob/gyn and then after all that,I could not find a competent doctor to treat me for Graves' and all it's inherent problems and ended up with the best of the best of all doctors in the world, a rheumatologist!!

God bless; you are in my thoughts and prayers for all of this.


----------



## Verdi (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm back from my second opinion appointment with my new endo.

She reviewed my completed labs and ultrasound and told me that my thyroid is completely normal at this time.

She said that my thyroid "may" have had some inflammation, and caused my symptoms but that this is sometimes a problem that is short lived and that the body sometimes heals itself.

She said that although my "symptoms" are a text book case for Hypothyroidism the labs are contradicing this.

I forgot to ask for a copy of my labs. But essentially she ran the Free T4, Free T3 and antibodies. The frees were smack dab in the middle of range. And microbial antibodies were negative.

She will monitor the nodules on the thyroid, with another ultrasound in 1 year. But as for the thyroid it is functioning normally. My symptoms are not being caused by my thyroid.

My family doctor did run some other blood work, specifically:

C-Reactive Protein which was 31 (N < 8), 
Sed Rate which was 38 (N <20)

He said these are markers for inflammation, but non-specific. He has referred me to a rheumatologist whom I will see in November. The doctors are saying it may be Fibromyalgia or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. The endo also said this could be a psychiatric condition.

I also saw a heamatolgist yesterday for my Thalessemia. She did some blood work to establish a baseline and wants me on Iron pills for 6 weeks until she sees me again, before making a determination.

Anyway, that's all I know. Which basically is nothing. I have to hurry up and wait some more. Meanwhile, I'm still physically and mentally exhausted.

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like you have a very good doctor and a savvy one as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Verdi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm back from my second opinion appointment with my new endo.
> 
> ...


I went back to your first posting of 12/09. You have a calcified nodule. That is very very suspicious for cancer.

It's a pity you did not get your lab results read out. They would have been ever so helpful. If you ever do, get the ranges also. We need them as well.

When you were told that the antimicrosomal antibodies were negative, did that mean Zero, zilch, nadda.....................what? Do you know?

Sometimes if they are below range, they say negative but if they are there, they are there; below range or not.

I think you need those other tests I have suggested.

Here is the list for you once again.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Here is info on nodules................
Nodules http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

I cannot say that thyroid is the cause of all your woes but I do say you do have thyroid disease. I am backing you up on this.

Why did the endo say you had a psychiatric condition? Did you press for further information as to why he/she thought this?

Also, I am going to humbly request that you go back and read your entire thread and our communications. It will help to bolster your determination. We talked about a lot of stuff and I provided you some awesome links so that you can advocate for yourself.

Hugs,


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Verdi,

I feel your frustration! One thing you mentioned in one of your posts, and that was a referral to see an ENT. I highly recommend you follow through with that advice. I am also in a similar position as you---Just beginning the whole process of getting to the bottom of things...and figuring things out. I saw an Endo at a large teaching hospital in Philly. He ordered a FNA of the solid 1.5 cm nodule on my thyroid. That same morning, he pulled some strings to get me in to see an ENT surgeon who performs many TT. The ENT numbed my throat and put a tiny scope down my throat through my nose. Didn't hurt a bit, and took less than 5 minutes. Turns out that my esophagus was pretty swollen. He diagnosed me with GERD. The funny thing is, I would have never thought I had that!! I don't ever get heartburn. I learned that GERD is pretty dangerous in and of itself if left untreated.
Now this is on top of all my thyroid issues. My point is...your sore throat/ear pain could have something to do with GERD, as well as the nodules that are growing on your thyroid.

Also~regarding the fibromyalgia. I have it, and I can't say that I have widespread "pain". The definition of pain is different with everyone you ask! For me, it feels more like a constant tightness. The key with fibro is the 18 trigger points, and you can google it to find out exactly where they are. When those trigger points are pressed upon, they elicit pain...and the pattern of the pain is unusual. Once pressed, the pain actually crescendos and then slowly fades away. This is what makes fibro pain different from other kinds of pain. Have someone press down on some of those trigger areas and see if you can feel what I am talking about. I take Skelaxin as needed for my fibro.

Re: the psychiatric condition. I don't know you so I don't know what your doc is basing his query on...but unfortunately, it seems that some docs tend to label those of us who are aware of our own bodies, and the symptoms we feel, as hypochondriac. I am simply aware of my body and the signals it is sending me! Maybe it's due to the fibro, and a heightened nervous system!! Call it intuition, call it what you want to, but I am a woman, and darn it, I know my own body!!! Right??!! I guess most patients go in blindly, without trying to put any of their puzzle pieces together at all...

Be strong, and hang in there. I take a great iron supplement made by a company named Perque. (I am not in any way affiliated with this company!) It is called Hematin Anemia Guard. You can google it. It has a bioactive form of iron that does not cause constipation or stomach upset. It is also inexpensive, but you can't buy it at a drugstore. I put my teenage boys on it as well.

~Amy


----------

